# Need ideas for attaching LED strips under step nose.



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all. I'm looking to add some LED light strips under the bullnose of the steps in my theater to help highlight them in the dark. The LED strips have adhesive on the back and I stuck them to the carpet just to see how they function. They look really good so I want to proceed. Obviously the adhesive isn't good enough for a permanent install like this. So, I'm asking for ideas on permanently installing these to the carpet under the step edges.
Thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are these the LED strips that come on a roll... If so how about some staples?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there enough room on the underside of the bullnose to attach them?


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

They are on a roll. The supplier actually sells staples, so that's certainly an option. I'm afraid the staples will be visible though. That might be a last resort.


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Is there enough room on the underside of the bullnose to attach them?


There is enough room. I had them taped temporarily to make sure it would work.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

mrshanes said:


> They are on a roll. The supplier actually sells staples, so that's certainly an option. I'm afraid the staples will be visible though. That might be a last resort.


Are these carpeted bullnose or raw wood? If raw wood maybe you could use some construction adhesive and put some painters tape over it to hold untill the adhesive dries... Just make sure the adhesive doesn't ooze out.


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> Are these carpeted bullnose or raw wood? If raw wood maybe you could use some construction adhesive and put some painters tape over it to hold untill the adhesive dries... Just make sure the adhesive doesn't ooze out.


The steps are carpeted.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

mrshanes said:


> The steps are carpeted.


what about Velcro?

There's some Velcro strips with adhesive, should be good for this purpose


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

How about getting some oak half-round (better if you can get some elliptical stock) and routing a groove along the flat side? Then route some slots on the underside through to the previous slot but leave some areas without these slot apertures for screws. Paste the LED strip inside the first groove, and then screw the bullnose to the front of each stair. The LEDs will shine through the slots, and unless someone hooks their toe on the bullnose, it should be relatively secure and keep the LED strip in place. See illustration attached.

If you have enough clearance, locate the screw over the LED strip, centered in the face of the bullnose for a better and easier attachment to the stair face. You might be able to use stair-rail (hand rail) stock and cut the outside sections off to get your stock.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

RBTO said:


> How about getting some oak half-round (better if you can get some elliptical stock) and routing a groove along the flat side? Then route some slots on the underside through to the previous slot but leave some areas without these slot apertures for screws. Paste the LED strip inside the first groove, and then screw the bullnose to the front of each stair. The LEDs will shine through the slots, and unless someone hooks their toe on the bullnose, it should be relatively secure and keep the LED strip in place. See illustration attached.
> 
> If you have enough clearance, locate the screw over the LED strip, centered in the face of the bullnose for a better and easier attachment to the stair face. You might be able to use stair-rail (hand rail) stock and cut the outside sections off to get your stock.


I like that idea! :T:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I like that idea! :T:T


+1 - nice solution Bob! I really like that too.


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

RBTO said:


> How about getting some oak half-round (better if you can get some elliptical stock) and routing a groove along the flat side? Then route some slots on the underside through to the previous slot but leave some areas without these slot apertures for screws. Paste the LED strip inside the first groove, and then screw the bullnose to the front of each stair. The LEDs will shine through the slots, and unless someone hooks their toe on the bullnose, it should be relatively secure and keep the LED strip in place. See illustration attached.
> 
> If you have enough clearance, locate the screw over the LED strip, centered in the face of the bullnose for a better and easier attachment to the stair face. You might be able to use stair-rail (hand rail) stock and cut the outside sections off to get your stock.


This seems like a good idea, but won't work for me since my steps are already carpeted. Basically, I'm looking for a solution to fasten these strips to carpet. Staples will probably work. Velcro also. Is hot glue an option? Any other good adhesives someone knows about?


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

I decided to go ahead and try hot glue on the back of the strips. It seems to work just fine and is holding well. I like the effect.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mrshanes said:


> I decided to go ahead and try hot glue on the back of the strips. It seems to work just fine and is holding well. I like the effect.


That turned out very nice - let us know if it continues to hold up...


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks great! I was going to recommend these, from the place I bought my under-cabinet kitchen LED strips (not installed yet, so I don't know how they look), but they might stick out too much.

http://www.flexfireleds.com/silicone-mounting-bracket-for-led-strip-lights/ 

Whenever possible I like to go for a strong mechanical attachment over adhesive, but I think you should be good, unless the room gets abnormally hot.


----------

